# Flyfishing report 6/17-18



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

I got into some tails on Saturday and got two good fish out of each pod.Sunday was much tougher with East winds up near18 mph and tides way higher than the previous day.I managed to sight cast to three reds and caught each one,and one hardhead too.




http://youyu.be/kvDpbxZmZYM
SKIFFSTIFF


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

Thats hilarious:texasflag


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

nice fly......


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Takes talent to catch one of those on a fly... Heading to RP tomorrow to try my luck.

SkiffStiff - how do you like your BT? Bought a used one last spring and love it!


----------

